# I need to buy a 18 foot steering cable



## Scott Harrison (May 16, 2006)

I need to buy a 18 foot steering cable and something to steer my fan with. If you know of a place I can order this let me know. thanks scott 281 507 3956 houston [email protected]


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Wicks Aircraft supply on the internet


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry you said steering cable.....what kind of cable are you looking for? I bought stainless cable at Home Depot.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

If you are looking for a push/pull type cable post up the lenght from eye to eye, I may have a brand new one out of the box that has been in storage about that length.


----------

